# How Many Driveways Can One Guy Do Per Hour?



## PSDT444E (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey guys! Could anybody answer this question based from past experience? I'm looking to get in touch with at least 3,000 houses with in a 3 square mile radius from house. How many houses do you think one truck could do in an hour?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Depends.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Some driveways out here are 3 miles long...
Others are less than a truck length.
Somewhere between 1-60 is my guess...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Depends how you are equipped, inverted, pull behind and average size.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

FredG said:


> Depends how you are equipped, inverted, pull behind and average size.


This guys truck is inverted...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> This guys truck is inverted...


 What you do go to a fire and a grow house this morning? Contact. :laugh:


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright, let's stay on topic and offer some decent advice and opinions

thanks


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

OP: you really didn't frame the question well.

3,000 houses in 3 square miles is pretty damn dense.
3,000 houses in 36 square miles (3 mile radius, means 6 miles across, and as a square that's 36) is a decent collection.
How good a job do you plan on doing?
Are there sidewalks and front walks to be shoveled?
How many in the crew? Driver? Shoveler(s)?
How big a plow and truck are you planning on running?
Is your town/county/parish/whatever a stickler for keeping snow on the properties?
What's your push threshold?
Without knowing how dense your plow route is or will be, you can't calculate critical things like setup/tear-down and transit times.

Between 1 and 12 is probably the answer, and seriously it's going to be closer to the lower end.
I can tell you from my data, the BEST we've been able to do is 4.5/hour, and on "bad" days we've been as low as 2.1/hour. That's me in the truck and one really good shovel dude. On those bad days I'd say i'm out of the truck 1/3 of the time helping due to various factors.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

my driveways range from 50ft long 2 car wide to just under 1/4 mile. I dont shovel. so 5 min to 20 min for 1 to 3" of snow Longer for more snow.

I have a Jeep with a V-plow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

"Average" driveway of 16-20' wide, 50-60' long, 2-3 minutes...no shoveling and no drive time in that.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

deleted


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

This is a subjective question, and they’re are many factors considered to calculate a time, here are a few.
Experience, truck size, plow(s) size, pushing in, pulling out, snowfall amount, time of day, and so fourth. Op won’t get an accurate answer.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

PSDT444E said:


> Hey guys! Could anybody answer this question based from past experience? I'm looking to get in touch with at least 3,000 houses with in a 3 square mile radius from house. How many houses do you think one truck could do in an hour?


 Did you send out flyers or stuff mailboxes
Will you need approval from a HOA?
Just trying to get a handle on the opportunity in your area .
Based on my past experience it was a very low return on flyers, For me

Advise,
subcontract for a local contractor, do this for two or three years.
make personal contact with all of the homeowners along your route.

Be personable, Maybe even clean snow off their car now and then.
Leave them your telephone number, tell them if they ever need a jumpstart or if they get stuck they can call you and you will help them out,
then start your own business and take all the customers with you.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I know, I know ,
it’s a dog eat dog world And at some point you just have to get tired of wearing milk bone underwear.

It’s a cutthroat business.
People get money hungry .


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> Did you send out flyers or stuff mailboxes
> Will you need approval from a HOA?
> Just trying to get a handle on the opportunity in your area .
> Based on my past experience it was a very low return on flyers, For me
> ...


Don't most contractors have their subs sign a non compete?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Don't most contractors have their subs sign a non compete?


I dun'know, do they?

The one I plowed for didn't.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Don't most contractors have their subs sign a non compete?


 Non Compete are about as valuable as the paper there written on.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

FredG said:


> Non Compete are about as valuable as the paper there written on.


Really?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Really?


 Yes really, they don't hold much water in a court room. They hold a little better in retail not in the work we do.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

back on topic, guys


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

1-60


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> "Average" driveway of 16-20' wide, 50-60' long, 2-3 minutes...no shoveling and no drive time in that.


I have one section where I do 12 driveways on the same block. There about what Mark described. I've never timed it. However, I'd say it takes me somewhere around 45 minutes to an hour depending on snowfall amounts, time of day/night, traffic, trash cans in driveways/streets and about the most important is how the vehicles are parked on the street.

NYH1.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

@NYH1 and there's some factors I didn't take into consideration.


----------

